# Revolver - Manchester - April 2012



## PaulPowers (Apr 24, 2012)

Revolver is a small sewer overflow where the designers went a bit silly and added an access tunnel (which is gated and locked) two access shafts to the river below and the overflow chamber which has quite a few outfalls to the river.

Access is still by no means easy as both the infall and outfall to the river have grates and to get to the overflow chamber you can climb up to the walkway or duck under which is about a foot above the water and swim for it 

The river of turds looked quite low but the waterline on the brick would have been waist deep any way on with the pics












The overflow chamber complete with lady plasters and crap















The outfalls to the river





​


----------



## King Al (Apr 25, 2012)

Superb pics Paul, great as always


----------



## skeleton key (May 17, 2012)

Nice stuff Paul = )


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 17, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this one but great stuff Paul!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 17, 2012)

Superb pics Mr Powers thank you


----------



## TeeJF (May 17, 2012)

Oh my, that grey stuff on the walls had me bowking! You must have a very numb schnozz to manage in these places! 

Great pix Paul.


----------



## UrbanX (May 17, 2012)

Stunning pics as usual!


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 17, 2012)

Always looked at tunnels and sewers as a bit of a no no for me personally, but i m starting to get intrigued as i see more , thanks for sharing .


----------



## PaulPowers (May 18, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Oh my, that grey stuff on the walls had me bowking! You must have a very numb schnozz to manage in these places!
> 
> Great pix Paul.



You just get used to it to be honest

I have noticed that I can't tell when my baby girl has pooped anymore


----------



## TeeJF (May 18, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> You just get used to it to be honest
> 
> I have noticed that I can't tell when my baby girl has pooped anymore



See! It's burning out the lining in your nostrils!!!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (May 22, 2012)

Your photographs are captivating!


----------



## Fiesta (May 28, 2012)

Just bought my first pair of waders, got the Works, Gripper and Revolver on my list for one epic first night of draining next time I'm in Manc. Much obliged for the tip and the excellent photos.


----------



## dairylicked (May 28, 2012)

Lady plasters! Ha!. Having worked as maintenance in a chicken factory with it's own sewage treatnent plant I can assure anyone you do get used to it. Gret pics


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 17, 2012)

i must admit im gettin more worried about the things i want to do in my spare time...quality pics mate!


----------



## sennelager66 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think you are all mad. Lovely pictures though. I do not think i could do it.


----------

